# 2 EQ's?



## bribowsky (Dec 3, 2010)

So, just a quick question for anyone in the know. 

I have a single band PEQ built into my sub amp. Is there any concern, or benefit, with running it in addition to my BFD? Right now I have it off, but REW filled all the available filters with its pass on the BFD. Thought incorporating the amps PEQ might give the BFD more precision. Or would this place any kind of extra stress on the amp that I might do better to avoid? :huh:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Bri,

There’s no additional stress issue, other than what you get with equalization in general. There’s no problem with using the sub’s own EQ, but no benefit either.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bribowsky (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, Wayne. If it's of no bennefit to use the amp peq, I'll just continue to bypass it. It can be a real pita to get dialed in correctly!


----------

